#ubuntu-leadership 2012-05-09
<YoBoY> bonjour
<DarwinSurvivor> bonjour, ça va bien?
<YoBoY> creuvé
<YoBoY> :)
<YoBoY> and you ?
<DarwinSurvivor> not bad
<DarwinSurvivor> creuvé
<DarwinSurvivor> creuvé?
<YoBoY> exausted ^^
<DarwinSurvivor> ah
<DarwinSurvivor> didn't know that one...
<DarwinSurvivor> I always used épuisé
<DarwinSurvivor> at least I'm finaly getting some more use out of my AltGr key :)
<YoBoY> it's more familiar, it comes from when you run a horse and only stop when he's dead
<YoBoY> need to go :)
<DarwinSurvivor> ah, ok
<DarwinSurvivor> cya
<SilverLion> mornin'
<silverlion> o/
<silverlion> evening ejat
